# Absolute Disgusting



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

They keep it and those motors will be outlawed.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm kind of ignorant to this sort of ignorant behavior... So I have to ask, which motors are you talking about? Nothing I have ever owned would run in less than 3' of water. 

Btw, miss hanging out with you. We need to go chase redfish one of these days.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh wow this should open up a can of worms, Joe that is very very disgusting.Im no expert but that grass is life to our bay system dagger in heart.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> I'm kind of ignorant to this sort of ignorant behavior... So I have to ask, which motors are you talking about? Nothing I have ever owned would run in less than 3' of water.
> 
> Btw, miss hanging out with you. We need to go chase redfish one of these days.


Muddd motors are more popular than ever right now and and Im just as digusted.That aint mud that's habitat.....


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

The motors don't need to be outlawed, dumb immature owners need to be outlawed.

Education of coastal errosion and marsh grass can prevent this. Most people have no idea of the plight of the marsh and how much it errords everyday.
This type of poor behavior needs to be stopped. 

That marsh 30 years ago was almost totally solid grass, and has eroded to its currents state since then.... Way before the arrival of mud motors....


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

h:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

3CK said:


> That marsh 30 years ago was almost totally solid grass, and has eroded to its currents state since then.... Way before the arrival of mud motors....


It is pretty obvious what destroyed this particular grass.


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

boom! said:


> It is pretty obvious what destroyed this particular grass.


I agree


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

you can bet you're last dollar all those trails were made by the same person. maybe a game cam in thearea could catch a pic of them and then turn them in


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

Yep......one stupid person screws up and we should outlaw it..
...... lol


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I know where that is and agree. If they would have stayed in the channel, it was maybe an extra 75 yards total. Dickasses.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

3CK said:


> The motors don't need to be outlawed, *dumb immature owners* need to be outlawed.
> 
> Education of coastal errosion and marsh grass can prevent this. *Most people have no idea* of the plight of the marsh and how much it errords everyday.
> This type of poor behavior needs to be stopped.
> ...


^^this.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Not on my watch. Hope I don't see it.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

I have seen those scars, thats back in Little Basford bayou...thought I was the only one who cared, thanks for bringing this up! Thats not the only place they are doing it! There are other places back in that marsh.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

iridered2003 said:


> you can bet you're last dollar all those trails were made by the same person. maybe a game cam in thearea could catch a pic of them and then turn them in


Maybe not, there are usually a couple two or three who follow each other back there just burnin and churnin, if its not them then i apologize in advance.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

It would serve them right if someone left a surprise for their next trip through.


----------



## jobber (Jan 7, 2006)

This pic was posted last week, but the water was high and the grass was just barely exposed. It looks/is much worse in this pic. Won't take much more for a channel to cut its way through there from tide activity.
Anyone that sees this happen would be well advised to report it and get boat numbers/pics before the officials decide to put unneeded restrictions on everyone.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

PVC pole and sign.....Dumbarse! No shortcuts! Mines deployed!


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

I own a mud motor but i have respect for the marsh. *** wipes like that should be caught an fined. 

They do it just to see the mud flying might catch them stuck out their one day. 

I thought it was against the law to destroy a salt marsh anyway? 
Im sure you can repot it if it keeps happening an something will get done.


----------



## jdeleon (May 17, 2012)

no hope. you tell someone why they shouldn't and they will response with how they can.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

CB are people cutting the corner??

GW sitting around the corner would be fun to watch. 


Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Suggesting we outlaw mud motors because someone is using one in an outrageous and harmful way is unfair to everyone who uses one in a responsible way. Every aspect of fishing is like this, some folks play by the rules, some don't. Heck, life is like that. Find the bad players, impose consequences on them, not everyone, and let the rest of them alone. I know it picces you off, and that's a good thing we can all appreciate, but please promise us you will use your super chicken powers for good, not evil!


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

EndTuition said:


> Suggesting we outlaw mud motors because someone is using one in an outrageous and harmful way is unfair to everyone who uses one in a responsible way. Every aspect of fishing is like this, some folks play by the rules, some don't. Heck, life is like that. Find the bad players, impose consequences on them, not everyone, and let the rest of them alone. I know it picces you off, and that's a good thing we can all appreciate, but please promise us you will use your super chicken powers for good, not evil!


He never suggested we do, he just said that it's bound to happen if people keep it up.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Guys devils advocate here but if you look at the original pic from last week there was water there. A ton of tunnel hull boats with outboards could have run that. I don't have a mud motor....but I do have a shallow running boat and I run responsibly.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> Guys devils advocate here but if you look at the original pic from last week there was water there. A ton of tunnel hull boats with outboards could have run that. I don't have a mud motor....but I do have a shallow running boat and I run responsibly.


This happened a while ago and is ongoing. Not just with a high tide.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

rugger said:


> He never suggested we do, he just said that it's bound to happen if people keep it up.


You're right, my bad. I just worry when Chicken Boy gets focused on something. He has altready changed the world of flounder fishing for ever.

In the words of the late Emilly Latell..."Oh...OK....never mind.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

There is no excuse for that, high tide or not, stay in the channel. rs


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Not exactly widely understood, neither is it widely obeyed, but we have a coastwide no-uprooting law that applies to seagrass here in Texas.

To expound a bit on corner-cutting; I have seen plenty of it in my home water between POC and Seadrift. Granted the coast is dynamic and constantly changing due to storms and other unusual tide events, but when we do things like cutting corners when running the sloughs between backwaters and main bays we accelerate the natural process and not all that comes of it is good.

Power Lake on Matagorda Island is a prime example. When I first started fishing and hunting ducks in this area the main slough that connected it to San Antonio (Pat's Bay) was very twisty - half dozen or so hairpin turns --- over the years it has straightened significantly and the "corners" disappeared. I credit boat traffic - mostly.

These backwaters were surprising capable of holding fresh runoff that drained in from the island and salinity overall was conducive to more crab and shrimp nursery habitat, even a few piles of live oyster in a couple places. Now with the straighter connecting slough configuration the saltwater from Pat's rolls back in there with very little "buffering" if you will and the habitat has changed. Some might say "no biggie" to this but it is another example of the manner in which our presence degrades habitat. 

I'm not saying stay out of Power Lake or any other backwater body...just be careful and use common sense when navigating...that's all. -EJ


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree the person should follow te channel around but a mud motor should never be outlawed .. If you really think about it a 250hp boat burning the shoreline will tear up more s*** than a surface drive mud motor doing the same .. As they only have a 12" prop "running the surface" .. Not submerged 2' down


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, a lack of respect tends deliver an uncontrollable nauseating feeling. I'd to think it's just a kid who will learn the error of his ways in time, and hopefully karma will be fair.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Looks like it could've been an airbote dragging a couple cinder blocks!


----------



## Trueno (May 24, 2014)

So, since the grass isn't laid flat due to hulls but only grooved from lower units...is it the general consensus that this was done at high tide?

t


----------

